# Solved: Add capacity to Logical Drive



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello team

I have a Promise iSCSI box that holds 8TB worth of storage space with Raid5. In essence this means that I have 6TB of storage as a 'drive' is lost to parity. The box is connected to a Dell box with Server 2008 and I have 3 configured drives under disk management.

The issue I have is that I have added another 2TB for storage with the objective being that I increase the capacity and would like to expand one of the volumes listed but my 1st attempt changed the drive from basic to dynamic. 

Questions;

How to I then expand the volume yet the process keeps failing with the target volume?
How do i change back my Dynamic volume to basic


----------



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Just as an update on the matter, I have pursued my plan to increase the capacity on the intended volume and have received the following error;

'The volume requires contiguous disk extents'

Please advise how I can resolve this?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Look at this:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753058.aspx


----------



## Adazh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello All

I followed the Technet advice but still have the same issue happening for my drives. I have attached a screenshots of what is happening when I try to extend the volume

Please assist.


----------

